

MPAA joins the W3C - whamill
https://twitter.com/w3c/status/420548145102061568

======
theandrewbailey
The web is circling the drain. Get off while you can. On the other hand, no
one really listened to the W3C, as evidenced by the misspellings of "color" on
most web pages.

/sarcasm

------
themartorana
"Oh sh*t, there goes the planet."

